# 5 Red Bellies.. Will They Bother A 14 Inch Peacock Bass?



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

My first post......just joined because i acquired a few baby piranha. Here is the question i have which probably has been asked before so here goes. I have a 220 gallon tank with a large 14 inch peacock bass. oscar and 2 bottom fish. the only important fish to me is the peacock as i raised it from a young fish I caught in a local lake 3 or 4 years ago.. the Piranha are in a smaller tank while they grow out....when these guys get about 6 inches will it be a good idea for them to go in that tank or will there be problems? I have already googled that scenario with no exact matches......


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Me personally I would never put reds in with a fish I want to keep, be asking for problems and heartache if they get it.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I concur...it's really a crap shoot and a roll of the dice when introducing pygo's with another fish...they may or may not attack the bass...it depends on the personality of the fish...there is always a risk...the 100% sure route is to leave the bass as is in his tank and just upgrade to a separate bigger tank for the pygo's when you are ready!...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If the peacock bass can eat the reds, it prob will. When the reds are too big for the bass to eat, it will eventually become the food.

It might work for a day, or a year... but eventually you are going to have some losses


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha eat pbass in the wild so I wouldn't reccommend it


----------



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

thanx. these are my first piranhas. I am in a not allowed state so they were heck to find so now I guess the hunt for a large tank begins, Thanx guys....


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Id advise against telling anyone that.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if the peacock bass is able to fit a piranha in its mouth you can almsot certainly kiss some goodbye. however on the flip side, if the piranha are big enough the bass will most likely (along with the oscar) fall victim. it may be days...may be months. but there is a LOT of perdation in that tank.

since you obviously love the bass, do whats best and keep him safe and happy without the added stress of piranha.


----------



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

Malladus said:


> Id advise against telling anyone that.


I figured as much


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

any updates? hows things going?


----------



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> any updates? hows things going?


Perfect! they got a new 75 gallon tank and are growing at a nice slow pace....I have been a predator fish keeper for some time and find that one feeding per day is enough. that causes young fish to grow slower in my experience. Even though that is not my main reason for doing so. I wanting to add a catfish or something to the tank to pick up after feeding, but havent decided on one yet. I posted a few new pictures. in the photo section if you want to go check them out. better yet here is one decent picture of the largest one.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

awesome thanks for the update....damn near adult size 
amazing picture man...glad things are going well.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear things are going well!...







...thanks for the update!...


----------

